# Holiday Home Owners



## Drakon (7 Apr 2020)

Seems like a lot of people from “the east”, where the worst of the Irish COVID-19 infection is at its worst, may be hitting holiday homes in Lahinch, Ballyconneely, etc., over the Easter Weekend.

Genuine fears of the infection spreading or just more COVID-19 hyperbole?


----------



## odyssey06 (7 Apr 2020)

I don't see how it could be classed as an essential journey, maybe the guards could make an announcement that they'll be keeping an eye out for such trips as a deterrent.

In Italy there were similar concerns when lockdown was announced in northern Italy but before active, tens of thousands headed south to their holiday homes and possibly brought virus with them.

People would prefer to be isolating in a holiday home than an apartment, but when you factor in the risk of bank holiday traffic accidents it's not worth it...


----------



## Leo (7 Apr 2020)

I'd imagine the current restrictions will be extended and people will be discouraged from travelling.


----------



## Rosjohn (7 Apr 2020)

I'd expect at least 1 week's extension to the current restrictions.


----------



## seamus m (7 Apr 2020)

A lot of the holiday homes are already full have been for 2 weeks


----------



## TarfHead (7 Apr 2020)

The Garda twitter account had a report of a carload of 4 from Meath being stopped in Fermoy and saying they were '_out for a spin'_.


----------



## odyssey06 (8 Apr 2020)

Not totally clear from this RTE article, but suggests Gardai will have checkpoints up to deter these trips...








						Make gardaí aware of Covid-19 rule breaches - Harris
					

Garda Commissioner Drew Harris has appealed to members of the public to make gardaí aware of any potential breach of restrictions introduced to combat the Covid-19 crisis.




					www.rte.ie


----------



## john luc (8 Apr 2020)

if someone wanted to self isolate in their holiday home would they best get a sick note  to allow them to travel.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (8 Apr 2020)

Would it not depend on where the holiday home is? 

Though I suppose that most must be in busy tourist towns.  

So would Lahinch be busier than Dublin or Cork for example? 

And what if I had a holiday home in a remote location. Self isolation and physical distancing would be a lot easier. 

Brendan


----------



## EmmDee (8 Apr 2020)

I see that they have announced that if people are in their holiday homes now, these should be considered their primary residence and they should remain there going forward


----------



## Bigbangr1 (8 Apr 2020)

Poor Gordon Ramsey is getting abuse for isolating in his 2nd home


----------



## TarfHead (8 Apr 2020)

The editorialising of this by RTE was poor.  They portrayed it as people who own holiday homes being selfish.  And they had zero first-hand accounts, all anecdotal/speculative.

What about people not from but working in Dublin looking to go home for the 4 day weekend ?

What about the owners of holiday rentals keeping these properties available for rent ?

There's more than one reason for people looking to move beyond 2kms this weekend.  And they should, where they can, stay put, but to lump them all together is not accurate.


----------



## Purple (8 Apr 2020)

Bigbangr1 said:


> Poor Gordon Ramsey is getting abuse for isolating in his 2nd home


Pádraig Flynn could give him some advice.


----------



## Purple (8 Apr 2020)

TarfHead said:


> What about people not from but working in Dublin looking to go home for the 4 day weekend ?


 If they work in Dublin and they live in Dublin then they should stay in Dublin. Doing otherwise would be selfish.


----------



## Drakon (8 Apr 2020)

PPR


----------



## Leo (8 Apr 2020)

TarfHead said:


> What about people not from but working in Dublin looking to go home for the 4 day weekend ?



The advice is that they should stay put. 



TarfHead said:


> What about the owners of holiday rentals keeping these properties available for rent ?



That is not included as an essential service, so should not be happening.


----------



## TarfHead (8 Apr 2020)

Just to be clear, my point was how RTE were attributing cause.


----------



## Purple (8 Apr 2020)

TarfHead said:


> Just to be clear, my point was how RTE were attributing cause.


What else do you expect from RTE?


----------



## Leper (8 Apr 2020)

We're in unchartered waters and we can't even predict one month ahead with this awful virus. Let's stop the silly moaning and collectively take one for the team.


----------



## johnwilliams (8 Apr 2020)

spotted a mobile home travelling through my area today english reg
tourist guys lahinch ? or somewhere on news telling people not to go to their areas fat chance of that the locals need to get local council to lock gates or block entry points with large sandbags or a large truck to stop cars getting in parks etc ,as regards guards checkpoint on main roads grand but a lot know/use  the back roads


----------



## Robert Moore (11 Apr 2020)

Must start with the claim that I do not have a holiday home anywhere. Yes I would love to have an escape in Killarney, Connemara, the sunny South East, Achill et al but I don’t. I don’t have access to anyone else's holiday home either.

However, I do find this present villification of holiday home owners a bit over the top. Yes, I know thew anecdotal evidence from Italy with regard to travelling from one area to another but universal condemnation from the likes of RTE/Pravda (who, lets face it, haven’t criticized any government since Bertie - allegedly - bitch slapped Cathal Goan on the phone during the Beverly Cooper Flynn caper) is not balanced. Furthermore comments such as these people “spitting on the nation” are also a bit weird.

IF the government was serious about removing travelling to holiday areas, would they not have ordered the shut down of hotels, B&Bs,  guesthouses et al (enforceable by the gardai) in these areas? For desk research purposes yesterday, I looked at what accommodation was available in several popular areas (Killarney, Galway etc). There were stlll hotels, etc taking bookings. And HOSTELS offering dormitory beds. Social distancing wha??? Yet the holiday home owners were still the pariah of this tragedy.

Now far be it for me to suggest that the paid accommodation venues were a source of money for the government - taxes on stays, food, drink. The opportunity cost of not paying hotel employees social welfare. Contrast that to the holiday home. No immediate revenue for the government.

There’s something a bit “French Revolution” about targeting the holiday home crew. Maybe this taps into a latent begrudging gene. Surely politicians could not be talking out of both sides of their mouths simultaneously when “we’re all in this together”?


----------



## Leper (11 Apr 2020)

Robert Moore said:


> Must start with the claim that I do not have a holiday home anywhere. Yes I would love to have an escape in Killarney, Connemara, the sunny South East, Achill et al but I don’t. I don’t have access to anyone else's holiday home either.
> 
> However, I do find this present villification of holiday home owners a bit over the top. Yes, I know thew anecdotal evidence from Italy with regard to travelling from one area to another but universal condemnation from the likes of RTE/Pravda (who, lets face it, haven’t criticized any government since Bertie - allegedly - bitch slapped Cathal Goan on the phone during the Beverly Cooper Flynn caper) is not balanced. Furthermore comments such as these people “spitting on the nation” are also a bit weird.
> 
> ...



As a former mobile home owner who was effectively shamed into leaving a mobile home park (our mobile being too old) some years ago (documented in a previous thread by me) I don't care why or for how long any mobile home owner is prevented from using his/her mobile home.

Na - na -na -nanaan - a!


----------



## Robert Moore (11 Apr 2020)

Leper said:


> As a former mobile home owner who was effectively shamed into leaving a mobile home park (our mobile being too old) some years ago (documented in a previous thread by me) I don't care why or for how long any mobile home owner is prevented from using his/her mobile home.
> 
> Na - na -na -nanaan - a!



Is that why you adopted the "nom-de-guerre" Leper?


----------



## Deiseblue (11 Apr 2020)

Torches and pitchforks at the ready in Dunmore East fanned by the local community facebook page.
English and Dublin accents being closely monitored. 
Total over reaction of course but nowt as strange as folk who feel threatened by outsiders - touch of the Wicker Man


----------



## Leper (11 Apr 2020)

Robert Moore said:


> Is that why you adopted the "nom-de-guerre" Leper?



Hi Robert, Several posters here are inquiring how I came up with Leper. I'll cover that in my autobiography later.
But, having a mobile home in Co-Kerry, I learnt at least one thing i.e. the Limerick social climber is far worse than the Cork Social Climber. (I'll cover that in my autobiography too).


----------



## joer (11 Apr 2020)

That should be an interesting autobiography .....


----------



## Leper (11 Apr 2020)

We're in an emergency situation like we've never seen. Covid-19 is an invisible mass killer. Most of the population has bought into ridding the country of it and I can see no reason why all Holiday Home Owners can't toe the line. I see no reason to support them. Those who are flouting our laws should be very ashamed of themselves. They are an embarrassment to the country.


----------



## Vanessa (12 Apr 2020)

Leper said:


> Hi Robert, Several posters here are inquiring how I came up with Leper. I'll cover that in my autobiography later.
> But, having a mobile home in Co-Kerry, I learnt at least one thing i.e. the Limerick social climber is far worse than the Cork Social Climber. (I'll cover that in my autobiography too).


True. People would be ashamed to be seen in  Limerick city during the first two weeks in August in case someone might think they didnt have a caravan in Kilkee


----------



## Leper (12 Apr 2020)

Vanessa said:


> True. People would be ashamed to be seen in  Limerick city during the first two weeks in August in case someone might think they didnt have a caravan in Kilkee



Vanessa, V A N E S S A, I'm your new best friend.


----------



## Mackem (1 May 2020)

Just heard from a relative who is resident in Donegal. A holiday home beside them has been occupied since yesterday evening. Owner is from Northern Ireland. And we are allowed to travel an extra 3km from next week. What a bloody joke !!!!!


----------



## cbreeze (2 May 2020)

Mackem said:


> Just heard from a relative who is resident in Donegal. A holiday home beside them has been occupied since yesterday evening. Owner is from Northern Ireland. And we are allowed to travel an extra 3km from next week. What a bloody joke !!!!!


I suggest the relative get a watering can and mix up a solution of one part bleach and four parts water and spray the road and path outside the holiday home in question, on the public road of course.  Ensure this activity is visible from the holiday home and repeat regularly.  Also, alert local shops not to serve them as is happening in other parts of the country.


----------



## DeeKie (2 May 2020)

Really? What parts of the country?


----------



## geri (2 May 2020)

cbreeze said:


> I suggest the relative get a watering can and mix up a solution of one part bleach and four parts water and spray the road and path outside the holiday home in question, on the public road of course.  Ensure this activity is visible from the holiday home and repeat regularly.  Also, alert local shops not to serve them as is happening in other parts of the country.


Why would anyone do this?


----------



## joe sod (2 May 2020)

cbreeze said:


> I suggest the relative get a watering can and mix up a solution of one part bleach and four parts water and spray the road and path outside the holiday home in question, on the public road of course. Ensure this activity is visible from the holiday home and repeat regularly. Also, alert local shops not to serve them as is happening in other parts of the country.


I hope you are being sarcastic and pointing out how ridiculous the original post was


----------

